# Tire Treads.....



## wheli (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey guys,

I've been having a problem with the way that my car has been driving for awhile at this point. I've been having a lot of issues with my car swaying and kind of jumping around while I am driving at 60+mph. I am also having some traction issues.

I was reading online that these could be symptoms of having my tires on incorrectly, that is, my tire treads are facing the wrong way. I've already had an alignment and gotten new tires since the problem started and I find it really hard to believe that the place I brought it to put the tires on incorrectly, but after looking at the treads today....I am not so sure.

If I look at the back of each tire, this is what I see....
Front Driver side - treads are running *low to high* from *outside to inside*.
Front Passenger side - treads are running *low to high* from *inside to outside*.
Back Driver side - treads are running *low to high* from *outside to inside*.
Back Passenger side - treads are running *low to high* from *inside to outside*.

Is this the way they are supposed to be???
Shouldn't the wheels on the right side have treads running low to high from the outside to the inside of the wheel well???

Sorry, if this is a stupid question, but I would really like to get this issue resolved.....

Thanks.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey man, post some pics of your tires. ALSO READ YOUR SIDEWALLS! if the tires are assymetrical or 1 directional, the arrow on the sidewall will be facing front. if not, they are on wrong. just look at the sidewall. Is it windy where you live???


----------



## wheli (Apr 3, 2006)

yea, its pretty windy where i live......which i assume is part of the problem, but i dont see other cars on the road swaying like mine is

thanks for the info, I will check the sidewalls.

sorry for the :lame: question, i am definitely a :newbie: when it comes to this sh*t


----------



## wheli (Apr 3, 2006)

So i checked out the sidewalls, there is no writing indicating which direction they should be in.....so i guess that means that they are nondirectional?

Thanks anyway for the help.


----------



## DJMystery101 (Sep 4, 2006)

how often do you rotate your tires? should be every 3k-6k also when was the last time you had them balanced?


----------



## wheli (Apr 3, 2006)

It has probably been about 4k since i got the new tires put on....and i have no rotated, balanced, or aligned them since then.

I'm just going to bring it to a shop and see what they have to say.....I'm sick of feeling like I'm going to die everytime I drive my car at 60+mph.


Thanks for the help guys.

P.S. Happy 420! :fluffy: :crazy:


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Also Make sure tire if tire says inside and outside. Always put the outside out. And its probably the wind like eyesack says. 

Where did you align? Maybe incorrect?


----------



## wheli (Apr 3, 2006)

Turns out that it wasn't a problem with my tires at all......
Apparently, all of my struts, sway bars, and bushings are bad! woohoo!

Guess its time to break open that old piggy bank....


----------



## wheli (Apr 3, 2006)

thanks for the help though guys.


----------

